# ABC-DT Los Angeles POOF?



## turbobuick86

Recently my OTA KABC-HD 7 los angeles channel stopped working at 7.1. Says "Searching for signal" 7.2,7.3,7.4 work, but not 7.1. 

Directv 7 works fine in HD, but why am I not getting 7.1 OTA HD? The signal says 100 on both tuners. I have line of sight to the transmitters with a 10ft antenna on my roof. So I am receiving signal at 100% for all OTA, but no reception on 7.1 only.

I've reset, rebooted, reprogrammed, rebudweisered... nothing helps. Any suggestions?


----------



## rebkell

turbobuick86 said:


> Recently my OTA KABC-HD 7 los angeles channel stopped working at 7.1. Says "Searching for signal" 7.2,7.3,7.4 work, but not 7.1.
> 
> Directv 7 works fine in HD, but why am I not getting 7.1 OTA HD? The signal says 100 on both tuners. I have line of sight to the transmitters with a 10ft antenna on my roof. So I am receiving signal at 100% for all OTA, but no reception on 7.1 only.
> 
> I've reset, rebooted, reprogrammed, rebudweisered... nothing helps. Any suggestions?


Can you verify that the station is broadcasting over the air? Lots of the time, cable and satellite get their feeds directly via fiber. OTA might not be working for some reason.


----------



## scooper

If he is getting 7.2, etc., then the problem is somewhere else. If you want to be sure, try with another tuner and see what you get.


----------



## denness544

I'm having problems with my ABC, FOX, and channel 13 for the Los Angeles stations. I was receiving those channels OTA just fine before the DTV transition, but ever since that, I can not get a signal. I've tried a double rescan and adjusted my antenna. I think something is up with those stations. I have googled this and many others are having the same problem with the same stations here in LA.

TVfool.com shows that I should be receiving those channels just fine. http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id=74fafc32d85af7


----------



## tbpb3

denness544 said:


> I'm having problems with my ABC, FOX, and channel 13 for the Los Angeles stations. I was receiving those channels OTA just fine before the DTV transition, but ever since that, I can not get a signal. I've tried a double rescan and adjusted my antenna. I think something is up with those stations. I have googled this and many others are having the same problem with the same stations here in LA.
> 
> TVfool.com shows that I should be receiving those channels just fine. http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id=74fafc32d85af7


They changed frequencies,and I had to re-scan


----------

